# Pregnant Goat with Diahreah. New Update



## terrilhb (Jun 23, 2011)

I just went out to check on my girl. She has not ate her breakfast the last 2 mornings. But has been grazing and eating her hay and food at night. Anyway when I just went out she has diareah. What do I do? Why would she have this? Talked to a vet. He had me deworm her and take her temp. It was 102. My daughter is on her way to get antibiotics.  With giving her all these medicines should I give her probios? And should I reworm all of my other goats. The newest one was wormed in Feb.


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you talking explosive, just runny or dog log diarrhea?


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 23, 2011)

Huge piles and she was laying in it. I just got ahold of the woman I bought her from. She told me to give her 5cc's of pepto every 4 to 6 hours. I don't know what could be wrong with her. Nothing like a dog's. It does not smell. And she had it all over her behind udder and tail. She is drinking.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

You need to have her tested for parasites and coccidiosis. ASAP. And if you can't get her tested  today. I would consider worming her and guessing at the wormer.  SAfegaurd is a good general one.   Can't remember if you are orgainic.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

OH, I always forget bacterial, because we vaccinate. take her tempurature.  Has she been up-to-date on CD&T shots?


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes she is up to date. She had her shots and was wormed on Jan 15 this year. I took her off the medicated feed 4 weeks ago. She is now on regular feed. The woman I bought her from said not to give it to her the last month of her pregnancy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Yes she is up to date. She had her shots and was wormed on Jan 15 this year. I took her off the medicated feed 4 weeks ago. She is now on regular feed. The woman I bought her from said not to give it to her the last month of her pregnancy.


Hmm She was wormed in January, that was 5 months ago.  That is fine, we don't worm ours on a regular basis,  but I would guess she is in need of worming or cocci meds, or both.    Does her gums look pale?   Is she still acting alert?  Not to scare you, but you could easily loose her in the next 24 hours.  I would be doing something other than just pepto.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

First off, giving pepto alone, w/out addressing what caused the problem, is a bad idea, IMHO.  Diarrhea is the body's way of trying to 'get rid of' what ails you.  Stopping that, w/out finding out why and ALSO fixing that, can kill.

Some form of binding agent (such as pepto) as supportive therapy is fine, but *not* as the only treatment.  You could well stop her up, and constipation isn't good either.

Dietary - give her probios 2x a day and keep her on hay only until she straightens up.  Watch for bloat and maybe even go ahead and offer free choice baking soda until she's acting normal.

Cocci - start a sulfa treatment asap

Worms - deworm asap w/ the_ right _dewormer

Bacterial - treatment w/ neomycin or "scour halt" - have you taken her temp?

When you say she was 'wormed in Jan'...did she actually have worms or was it given just because?

Are you planning on milking her?  Taking her off medicated feed the last mo. of pregnancy seems counterproductive...not only does it allow her to get sick from cocci, but it also will allow her to shed oocysts all over where kids will soon be.  I don't feed it to my milkers, but if you don't intend to milk I don't see why you'd need to stop giving medicated feed.
I'm not harping / griping at you, I'm asking b/c I'm genuinely puzzled.

I'd be A) taking her temp asap and B) getting a fecal ran if her temp is normal.  If her temp is low, she'd be going to see a goat vet soon.  

Good luck!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a call in to our vet. Yes her gums are pale. She was up and moving aroung earlier but now she is laying in her house. When I went to check her gums she did not even try to run from me. Thanks everyone will let you know how it goes.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 23, 2011)

I updated on 1st post.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

Def. give the probiotics, I'd probably give them to her 2x today.

I only deworm as needed (pale eyelids or fecals show they need it).

102 is *not* a fever in a goat...that's purt near normal...not sure why the vet's putting her on antibiotics.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

I am thinking the antibiotics are to make sure he is covering all the possible problems. We often put a scouring doe on Penn G twice a day, especially if she is off feed and laying around with the scours. 

Above 103 would be considered a fever. 

If you don't see really quick improvement in her. Like by tomorrow, I would consider red cell or injectable iron or both.  If she is anemic enough her system wont beable to heal fast enough to fight off another worm load.  

I also like to drench them with a yogurt drench, with corn syrup and some corn oil to help them with their energy. About 8 ounces for a standard size(above 100lbs) adult doe. I just do 1 part of each. NO exact recipee. If she is still off feed tomorrow you may wish to consider this. 

Vitamin B shots

Probiotics


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks 20kidsonhill . Will do. He gave her 1 injection of Nuflor. He said that would do it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

I would repeat the nuflor in 2 days, probably again in 4 days....it's not a 'one shot' drug and if it *does* help, and you only give her one shot, then whatever bug it is may get knocked down but come back stronger.

I hate using Nuflor, they act like it hurts like the devil, but it does work if there's some bacterial issue it can fix.

I second the B shot.

What did you deworm with, and at what dosage?


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 23, 2011)

He only gave me 1 shot said it would do it. UUUUGGGHHHH. Not at you at this vet. I gave her safeguard. He recommended it. 2.3ml. I am online now looking for the B shot. Thanks so much Roll Farms. I am taking all the advice on here to heart.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> He only gave me 1 shot said it would do it. UUUUGGGHHHH. Not at you at this vet. I gave her safeguard. He recommended it. 2.3ml. I am online now looking for the B shot. Thanks so much Roll Farms. I am taking all the advice on here to heart.


ONe shot of nuflor isn't enough, Uuuggghhh to your vet,  

Roll do you think she should just switch to Penn G shots and do that for 5 days? 

Safeguard should be at three times the dose on the label for 3 days in a row.  That is a very weak dose that you gave her.  About how much does she weigh?

It is 7 cc for 100lb goat, over estimate weight, don't under estimate weight. The label recommends 2.3 cc per 100lbs.  I would go as high as 10cc per 100lbs or 1cc per 10lbs of body weight.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree that if the problem is worms, triple the label dose on the safeguard for 3 days.

Yeah, if he only gave you one dose of nuflor...he's...not my fav. person right now....BUT...since she's not running a fever, I'm not convinced she needs antibiotics at all.  With her being preggo, I wouldn't want to do anything that's not necessary.  

Can you call the vet back and ask for 3 - 6cc doses of B vitamin?  It's sold out through most vendors.  Give her one every other day.

If it was me, I would probably put her on DiMethox / albon for 7 days.  The upshot is it's also an antibiotic and might do some good if she does have a bug, and it'll kill off any cocci.  I'd do the safeguard at 3x the label dose for 3 days, B shots every other day, and probios 2 x today, 1x a day until her poops normal, and then again the last day of treatment.

Keep an eye on her temp (you don't want it under 100 dg, that can signal rumen distress) and if it goes over 103.5 get more nuflor...enough for at least 3 doses, given every other day.

If the vet would've run a fecal, it might have really, really helped narrow down her issue...right now all we can do is throw mud on the wall and hope something sticks.

I sure hope something does....


----------



## poorboys (Jun 23, 2011)

my last doe did the same excat thing right before kidding, but she had'nt been on coccid feed, I wormed her with safe guard and did the di-methox treatment and also gave a B shot, she ended up having a little girl and the diahreah cleared up, I did take a sample into vet and it was coccidia. just clean her stall real good if you have time before she kids. good luck.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 24, 2011)

As of this morning she is doing really well.  I did what everyone suggested. The vet did call and we got 5 days of antibotics. She is eating and drinking and playing with her friend. She went out last night and grazed. And used me for rubbing her head on.  That is her favorite thing to do. Thank you all so much for being here yesterday and for all the help.  to all of you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

I am glad she is doing well.  
And I meant to get back and check last night. I do agree with Roll with the sulfa-dimethoxine treatment. That last doe I had scour really bad, responded well to worming, antibiotics and sulfa-dimeth. treatment.  She had bottle jaw really bad and I ended up having to do iron shots to help her get through it all.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad she's improving.  Hope it continues!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 24, 2011)

That is great news.  So sorry for your losses but very happy that things are looking brighter.


----------

